# Clutch questions



## brode09 (May 9, 2017)

I can’t answer about parts choices, but when my transmission went, it was just under $1500 for the clutch kit, used transmission, synchromesh fluid, and associated labor. I used a small independent shop. I guess they “cleaned up” the flywheel instead of replacing. I’m coming up on 60k miles since the replacement, and the clutch still feels great. Might be worth shopping around for prices


----------

